# Windows 7 (32- und (!) 64-Bit)-Bundle - Seriös ???



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2012)

*Windows 7 (32- und (!) 64-Bit)-Bundle - Seriös ???*

Noch nutze ich die kostenlose Enterprise-Version von Win 7, da es mir nichts ausmacht, nach 3-4 Monaten das ganze Betriebssystem neu aufzusetzen und ich sonst die meiste Zeit eh mit XP arbeite. Win 7 ist da mehr eine Notlösung für spezielle Software und Spiele, die darunter u.U. besser laufen.
So langsam wollte ich dann aber doch eine Original-Version kaufen, und jüngst beim Stöbern in eBay und Amazon stieß ich auf ein OS-Bundle, bestehend aus der 32- und der 64-Bit-Version, und das zum unverschämt günstigen Preis von gut 40 Euro.

Frage: Geht es hierbei noch mit rechten Dingen zu ? Ist das überhaupt legal ? Kann mir schwer vorstellen dass man beide Versionen so billig bekommen kann. Oder gibt es da einen nicht näher angegebenen Haken oder evtl. Einschränkungen ???


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2012)

es kommt drauf an, ich habe mich da aus ähnlichen Gründen mal mit beschäftigt und die billigen Versionen sind oft OEM Versionen ODER Wiederinstallations-Versionen und ich denke die OEM-Versionen sind das was wir wollen
Aber jetzt die Frage: Braucht man eigentlich noch wirklich die 32-Bit Version?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> es kommt drauf an, ich habe mich da aus ähnlichen Gründen mal mit beschäftigt und die billigen Versionen sind oft OEM Versionen ODER Wiederinstallations-Versionen und ich denke die OEM-Versionen sind das was wir wollen
> Aber jetzt die Frage: Braucht man eigentlich noch wirklich die 32-Bit Version?


 Auf die 32-Bit-Variante kommt es mir gar nicht an, aber günstiger käme man an ein Windows 7 gar nicht heran. Die herkömmliche Standalone-64-Bit-Version kostet allein für sich mindestens 80 Euro (ohne dabei Recovery-CDs/DVDs zu berücksichtigen).

Also wenn es stinknormale, nagelneue OEMs sind, dann kann man da eigentlich nichts falsch machen, denke ich... Oder ?


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2012)

naja, ich würde mir auf jedenfall die Bewertungen durchlesen, nicht das da doch einem Halodrie nur dein Geld gibts und auch vorallem warten bis einer mit doch etwas mehr Anhnung antwortet 
Und bei Amazon sind für gute 50€ Win7 Prof zu haben

Und um mich nochmal ganz Scharmlos mit einer (dummen) Frage dran zu hängen: die einfach OEM-Version kann man doch auch patchen oder?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich würde mir auf jedenfall die Bewertungen durchlesen, nicht das da doch einem Halodrie nur dein Geld gibts und auch vorallem warten bis einer mit doch etwas mehr Anhnung antwortet
> Und bei Amazon sind für gute 50€ Win7 Prof zu haben


Hast nicht zufällig einen Link für mich ?! *ganz lieb darum bittet* 
Ich warte ohnehin mal auf eine Reaktion von Herb, der hat immer Ahnung von sowas.


Enisra schrieb:


> Und um mich nochmal ganz Scharmlos mit einer (dummen) Frage dran zu hängen: die einfach OEM-Version kann man doch auch patchen oder?


 Ich wüsste nicht dass das *nicht *ginge. Bei Komplett-PC gibt es ja meist auch nur OEMs, und die sind meines Wissens auch upgrade-/patchbar.


----------



## golani79 (30. August 2012)

OEM Versionen kann man problemlos patchen - hier die Unterschiede zu normalen Retailversionen.

- OEM - kein kostenloser Direktsupport von MS

- OEM - Lizenz wird bei der ersten Installation an die Hardware gebunden 

- OEM - jegliches Hardwareupgrade möglich außer ein anderes Modell eines Mainboards 

- OEM - können nicht direkt verwendet werden um von älteren Windowsversionen upzugraden


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hast nicht zufällig einen Link für mich ?! *ganz lieb darum bittet*
> Ich warte ohnehin mal auf eine Reaktion von Herb, der hat immer Ahnung von sowas.


 
guckst du hier Süßer  
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> OEM Versionen kann man problemlos patchen - hier die Unterschiede zu normalen Retailversionen.
> 
> - OEM - kein kostenloser Direktsupport von MS
> 
> ...


Okay, also wenn das Auto-Update wie gewohnt funktioniert, dann kann ich damit gut leben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> guckst du hier Süßer
> Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit OEM gelabelt Multilingual (DE EN FR IT): Amazon.de: Software


 Unterlass mal bitte die homoerotischen Töne.  
Wollte nur (wie gewohnt) nett sein, mehr nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2012)

Du hast doch nen Job und ne Frau, kannst Dir ein Auto und einen Umzug leisten - und eine Frau!   DIE 40€ mehr für eine 100% "sichere" Systembuilder-Version wirst Du ja wohl noch haben 

Wenn Du dann am Ende nämlich schon nur wegen eines Zb Boardwechsels oder "zu starker Veränderung der Hardware" die Version nicht mehr nutzen kannst und eine neue holen musst, dann hast Du eh schon wieder das ausgegeben, was eine Systembuilder-Version kostet...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. August 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du hast doch nen Job und ne Frau, kannst Dir ein Auto und einen Umzug leisten - und eine Frau!   DIE 40€ mehr für eine 100% "sichere" Systembuilder-Version wirst Du ja wohl noch haben
> 
> Wenn Du dann am Ende nämlich schon nur wegen eines Zb Boardwechsels oder "zu starker Veränderung der Hardware" die Version nicht mehr nutzen kannst und eine neue holen musst, dann hast Du eh schon wieder das ausgegeben, was eine Systembuilder-Version kostet...


 Was heisst denn genau "zu starke Veränderung" ? Solch eine Version wird doch nicht beim Tausch der Graka oder der CPU den Dienst verweigern, solange das Board dasselbe bleibt, oder ?


----------



## golani79 (31. August 2012)

Im Normalfall kann man bei MS anrufen, denen schildern, dass man z.B. das Board gewechselt hat und die schalten die Lizenz dann wieder frei.
Die telefonische Aktivierung müsste eigentlich auch problemlos funktionieren.


----------



## Enisra (31. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was heisst denn genau "zu starke Veränderung" ? Solch eine Version wird doch nicht beim Tausch der Graka oder der CPU den Dienst verweigern, solange das Board dasselbe bleibt, oder ?


 
hmmmm, bei CPUs könnte das vorkommen, zumindest bei Spielen mit restriktivem Käuferschutz

Und so denke das zumindestens ich keine Probleme haben werde, denn bis ich das Mainboard und CPU wechsel gibt´s wohl schon Win9, was nach Muster dann wieder gut sein müsste 
Außerdem kann man so wenigsten Win 7 Professional ins Budget drücken


----------



## golani79 (31. August 2012)

CPU kann man auch bei der OEM ohne Probleme tauschen - wie ich oben geschrieben habe, kann man eigentlich alles tauschen, außer das Mainboard.

Wobei man das im Endeffekt ja auch tauschen kann, da man Windows immer noch telefonisch aktivieren kann bzw. sonst halt bei MS anruft und den Sachverhalt schildert und die Lizenz wieder freigeschalten wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. August 2012)

Hmm... Das gefällt mir dann natürlich nicht so wirklich, wenn man mit einem möglichen Hardware-Tausch ein Risiko eingeht.
Dann werde ich besser doch zur normalen Version greifen, wenn es soweit ist. Win 8, Win 9... Von den Kachel-Betriebssystemen will ich nix wissen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Im Normalfall kann man bei MS anrufen, denen schildern, dass man z.B. das Board gewechselt hat und die schalten die Lizenz dann wieder frei.
> Die telefonische Aktivierung müsste eigentlich auch problemlos funktionieren.


 "Müsste" heisst aber nicht, dass es auch 100%ig so läuft... Oder hast du das schonmal an einem Praxisfall so mitbekommen ?


----------



## golani79 (31. August 2012)

Bin mir da eben nicht mehr 100%ig sicher - deswegen "müsste".


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmm... Das gefällt mir dann natürlich nicht so wirklich, wenn man mit einem möglichen Hardware-Tausch ein Risiko eingeht.
> Dann werde ich besser doch zur normalen Version greifen, wenn es soweit ist. Win 8, Win 9... Von den Kachel-Betriebssystemen will ich nix wissen.



Man muss diese Kacheln ja nicht unbedingt nutzen, du hast auch nen normalen Desktop, nur kein Startmenü - statt des Startmenüs öffnet sich dann halt die "Startseite" mit den Kacheln, das könnte man also an sich auch einfach nur als umdesigntes Startmenü bezeichnen


----------



## golani79 (31. August 2012)

Win8 werd ich sicherlich auch mal testen - kann ich ja dank Zugang zu MSDN kostenlos verwenden


----------



## Enisra (31. August 2012)

ach ja, ich hab zwar auf Wikipedia geschaut, aber nicht genaues dazu gefunden, aber kann ich eine OEM Version dann auch upgrade auf "normal"?

Ach ja, noch so am Rande: Lohnt sich der (eher kleine) Aufpreis zum Professional? im Prinzip interessiert mich da primär der XP-Emulator


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach ja, ich hab zwar auf Wikipedia geschaut, aber nicht genaues dazu gefunden, aber kann ich eine OEM Version dann auch upgrade auf "normal"?


 also, kann sein, dass es geht, aber dann kostet das sicherlich - wie man MS so kennt - so viel Aufpreis, dass OEM + Upgrade mehr kostet als direkt eine Systembuilderversion zu kaufen...





> Ach ja, noch so am Rande: Lohnt sich der (eher kleine) Aufpreis zum Professional? im Prinzip interessiert mich da primär der XP-Emulator


 naja, wenn Du den "speziellen" Eumulator brauchst, müsstest Du professional nehmen ^^  Kompatibilitäsmodi hat auch die home-Version.


----------



## golani79 (1. September 2012)

OEM Versionen sind meines Wissens nach nicht upgradefähig.

XP Emulator hätte ich bisher noch kein einziges mal vermisst - bin mit der Home Premium eigentlich gut unterwegs.


----------



## Enisra (1. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, kann sein, dass es geht, aber dann kostet das sicherlich - wie man MS so kennt - so viel Aufpreis, dass OEM + Upgrade mehr kostet als direkt eine Systembuilderversion zu kaufen...


 
Najaaa, also das es am Ende soviel kostet wie eine Normale Win 8 Version ist mir auch klar 
Eher geht´s so um das Offene Hintertürchen


----------

